# Which brand for 650 ti boost?



## deepanshuchg (Aug 31, 2013)

I have bought all other components other than Graphic card as it was not available when I visited nehru palace.  I have decided to go for 650 ti boost but which brand should I go for -  zotac,  Asus or msi. 

I know zotac has 5 years warranty but when I told the dealer why I want zotac,  he said that these companies do not repair always else they will replace it with another model.  Is it so? And if it so,  then they replace it with a better,  equivalent or lower card? 

Though Asus and zotac were not available,  only msi was available. But I read somewhere on tdf that msi have stopped doing rma of their products. 

So basically should I wait for zotac/ Asus or should I opt for msi now?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

Never thought about it, the 5 year extended warranty sounds sweet but how in the world will Zotac replace the card after such a long time, particularly in our generation where nvidia and ati release new cards every year.
I still think you should go for Zotac, at least you'd get a replacement, lower or higher end. I guess they'll try and replace an equivalent card from their newer line of cards.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 31, 2013)

Go with ZOtac. In case your card goes kaput and is no longer available, they will provide you with an equivalent card from the then graphic cards. Like if now some Zotac GTX 460 would have gone kaput, it would have been replaced by 650 or 650ti.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 31, 2013)

Not even Asus if it came to stock before Zotac?  As heard Asus have better cooling than zotac. 

And if any of the components goes kaput do I need to contact dealer or like mobiles I will have to go to their respective service center?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 31, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Not even Asus if it came to stock before Zotac?  As heard Asus have better cooling than zotac.
> 
> And if any of the components goes kaput do I need to contact dealer or like mobiles I will have to go to their respective service center?



> Asus is good too. And yes, Asus offers better cooling.

> For RMA, you should always talk to the authorized service center directly rather than handing over the card to the shopkeeper.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 31, 2013)

So basically I will go for Asus or Zotac which ever gets in Stock first or whichever costs less. 

Btw Asus provides 2 or 3 year warranty?


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 31, 2013)

asus 3yrs, zotak 2yrs +3yrs (you need to register the card with in 30days to claim additional warranty)

if you are interested in second hand then i have 3 month old zotak 660 .. i'll list the card if we deal 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/139625-how-much-can-i-sell-my-old-stuff-127.html#post1998634


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 31, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> you need to register the card with in 30days to claim additional warranty



Wasn't it 14days?


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2013)

yes, it's 14 days now.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 1, 2013)

sorry missed it


----------



## AKRICK (Sep 1, 2013)

can anybody tell me ZOtac 650TiB current new price in laminton road mumbai?due to dollar rate prices got incresed ...........in ma region its now 14.5k....


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2013)

price has increased everywhere so I don't think you are going to get this any cheap - at best 300-500 bucks difference.

btw, found *this* and see if you can make them sell you at this price


----------



## AKRICK (Sep 2, 2013)

thats gr8..but this shop reliable?...also its in KOLAKATa. so can i get service in Pune....?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 2, 2013)

Buddy, shops don't provide warranty, the card manufacturers provide it. So if the card does have indian warranty, you can availe it anywhere in India through the authorized service centers of the respective brands.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 2, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, shops don't provide warranty, the card manufacturers provide it. So if the card does have indian warranty, you can availe it anywhere in India through the authorized service centers of the respective brands.



Yea but don't think companies like zotac/galaxy would have much service center so may be the shops would return it to the dealer they bought from. But got it now (Y)


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 2, 2013)

zotak warranty is quite good one of my friend rmaed his 580 and got 670 in return


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> price has increased everywhere so I don't think you are going to get this any cheap - at best 300-500 bucks difference.
> 
> btw, found *this* and see if you can make them sell you at this price


will this OC version consume same power as normal version which was selling at 12,500/- some weeks ago? if no then how much more power will it consume? and how come OC version is cheaper than normal?


----------



## AKRICK (Sep 2, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> will this OC version consume same power as normal version which was selling at 12,500/- some weeks ago? if no then how much more power will it consume? and how come OC version is cheaper than normal?


 AFAIK card power cosumtion depends upon how much u OC it....if u run it on base clock(w/o  OC) it will cosume as non OC card.......

Thanx Topgear & cilus for useful info....


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> will this OC version consume same power as normal version which was selling at 12,500/- some weeks ago? if no then how much more power will it consume? and how come OC version is cheaper than normal?



generally oc version cards consume a little more power than stock cards but then again some oc version cards have improved power distribution/component used for which they consumes a little less power under load compared to stock card and mild oc like say ~100 mhz does not matters much. Things starts to change when you manually oc the card by applying additional voltage to the gpu core - sure they starts to perform well but also consumes more power and heats up more.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 3, 2013)

So we have some sort to software to oc these types of card (OC versions)  or we have to go to BIOS? 
And will Antec VP450P can handle this OC version with I5 4570?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

You can overclock any graphic card, not just the oc version. Yes there are softwarer supplied along with the cards for overclocking. 450 Watt will be enough, but if you can, them grab a 500 Watt psu.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can overclock any graphic card, not just the oc version. Yes there are softwarer supplied along with the cards for overclocking. 450 Watt will be enough, but if you can, them grab a 500 Watt psu.



Actually I have already bought Antec VP450P but didn't bought gfx card as 650ti boost was not available. So now I think I should settle with normal 650ti boost to be on a safer side.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

what's your pc config ??


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 4, 2013)

I5 4570 
Gigabyte b85m-d3h 
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 
WD Blue 1TB 
Antec VP450P 
NZXT source elite 210


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2013)

you can even run a GTX 760 with the config you have so GTX 650 Ti Boost will run perfectly fine and you can even OC the card to gain additional performance.


----------

